# Grand public



## Estelae

Hola,

Soy nueva en el foro y me gustaría ver si alguien me puede ayudar con un problemilla.
Estoy traduciendo el informe intermedio de ejecución de un proyecto y uno de los apartados es el público a quien va destinado el proyecto, que son: partenaires (socios), grand public (?) responsables (responsables) y techniques et politiques (técnicos y políticos).
Supongo que será "público en general", porque además sé que se van a hacer campañas de difusón entre la gente. Podría alguien confirmar esta traduccion.
Muchas gracias


----------



## mickaël

Hola:

Sí creo también que es *publico en general*.
El diccionario _les trésors de la langue française_ da esta definición :


> _Le grand public, le gros public_. La masse des gens dont les goûts et les idées ne sont pas très précis, qui manque généralement de culture et de finesse d'esprit.


Espera otras opiniones,
Saludos


----------



## Morion

Efectivamente, es público en general, sin restricciones.


----------



## Estelae

Gracias,

Me sorprende que hayan utilizado esta expresión si la definición corresponde únicamente a la que da _les trésors de la langue française._

Se creen muy listos, se ve.

Muchas gracias de nuevo,

estelae


----------



## Morion

Estelae said:


> Gracias,
> 
> Me sorprende que hayan utilizado esta expresión si la definición corresponde únicamente a la que da _les trésors de la langue française._
> 
> Se creen muy listos, se ve.
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo,
> 
> estelae


En realidad, grand public se emplea mucho, es corriente ver el letrero : _ouvert au grand public_, dando a entender que está abierto a todo el mundo. No es que sea una expresión extraña y de poco uso en la lengua francesa.


----------



## IsaSol

Sì Estelae, *grand public* se usa mucho.
...un projet destiné aux partenaires, au grand public et aux responsables techniques et politiques...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo también he tenido dificultades en traducir esta expresión, pero en el curso de mis lecturas he encontrado varias veces "gran público" sin que pueda considerarse galicismo.
Hasta luego


----------



## chics

Hola,

en castellano también se emplea mucho "gran público".

Saludos.


----------



## MAPJ

Hola !

Comment dit-on en espagnol "le grand public" ? Peut-on dire "el público en general" ??


----------



## Rosanaelisa

"Público en general" es más usado (desde mi experiencia de comunicadora y en la universidad). Gran público me suena un poco forzado, una traducción directa del francés.


----------



## Mariest

Gran público =  a toda la poblacion

Bueno asi lo entendemos aqui en Québec!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Para aquellos que todavía son reticentes sobre su uso:
*el gran público * Público que tiene los  gustos o conocimientos de la mayoría: _películas destinadas al gran público_.Dic. Vox.


----------



## weena

GURB said:


> Hola
> Para aquellos que todavía son reticentes sobre su uso:
> *el gran público * Público que tiene los  gustos o conocimientos de la mayoría: _películas destinadas al gran público_.Dic. Vox.



Hola,

busco como decir "livres grand public" (por ejemplo, "Cette maison d'édition publie des livres grand public"). Puedo decir "libros destinados al gran público", pero ¿existe otra manera de decir más concisa?

Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Libros gran público, sin problemas.


----------



## lospazio

GURB said:


> Hola
> Libros gran público, sin problemas.



No sé dónde será usual esa expresión, pero en la Argentina no la he oído jamás. Mínimamente se diría _libros *para el* gran público_.


----------



## noroeme

Hola, foreros,
Me gustaría saber qué opinan sobre la propuesta de utilizar el adjetivo "*masivo*" para la traducción de "*grand public*" en algunos contextos.
Por ejemplo: 
- "produits de consommation grand public", sería "productos de consumo masivo".
- En cuanto a los libros, podrían ser "libros de divulgación masiva".


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:

Non, pas vraiment. Un produit peut-être "grand public" et ne pas avoir de succès, et, dans de cas des livres être un fiasco d'édition.
"Grand public" signifie seulement que le produit n'est pas spécialisé, ciblé.

"Consumo masivo" et "divulgación masiva" donne une idée de l'acceptation du produit.

Hasta otra


----------



## noroeme

Merci de votre explication.... très juste!


----------



## hual

Estelae said:


> Hola,
> 
> Soy nueva en el foro y me gustaría ver si alguien me puede ayudar con un problemilla.
> Estoy traduciendo el informe intermedio de ejecución de un proyecto y uno de los apartados es el público a quien va destinado el proyecto, que son: partenaires (socios), grand public (?) responsables (responsables) y techniques et politiques (técnicos y políticos).
> Supongo que será "público en general", porque además sé que se van a hacer campañas de difusón entre la gente. Podría alguien confirmar esta traduccion.
> Muchas gracias


Hola,

En la enumeración del mensaje inicial, "techniques et politiques" significa *técnicas y políticas* y no _técnicos y políticos_.


----------

